
Broken Performance Tools [pdf] - lelf
http://www.brendangregg.com/Slides/QCon2015_Broken_Performance_Tools.pdf
======
brendangregg
In case hackernews traffic brings down my website:
[http://www.slideshare.net/brendangregg/qcon-2015-broken-
perf...](http://www.slideshare.net/brendangregg/qcon-2015-broken-performance-
tools)

------
ElijahLynn
Where is the video of this talk? Slides are only half the story.

~~~
ElijahLynn
Hopefully they recorded it. [https://qconsf.com/sf2015/presentation/broken-
performance-to...](https://qconsf.com/sf2015/presentation/broken-performance-
tools)

------
moconnor
One of the criticisms of "top" is that it clears the screen and you cannot
turn this off. "top -b" works fairly well for this.

~~~
brendangregg
ah, thanks, I forgot about this. Although it doesn't quite do what I want: I
want it to truncate to the screen (like normal top), and just print the next
summary without clearing the screen. That way you'd use it like normal top,
but in case you wanted scroll back it'd be there.

------
Ono-Sendai
You do need to know what you are doing when doing benchmarking. Doesn't mean
that ~100% of benchmarks are wrong.

~~~
feld
They're almost always not able to be replicated, and measuring something
almost always skews the results!

Check out gnn's talk on this tooled towards networking in FreeBSD

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BcdRHNTdf4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BcdRHNTdf4)

